# Reverse Seared Boneless leg



## sandyut (Jun 30, 2019)

This cook i decided to break down the leg into 3 pieces.  One is thinner for the wife who like her red meat more well than I.  I like it nice and red a touch past rare to medium rare and she wont touch that...

I soaked garlic, rosemary , thyme, marjoram salt and pepper in EVOO over night and rubbbed the lamb down this morning after the breakdown.

the cook plan is smoke at 180 till about 110-120 ish or so.  then sear it real hot on the gasser for some lines and char.

this is the start of things.  more to come this afternoon.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 30, 2019)

Looking  yummy. 

Will be watching for more pics.

BTW, what wood are you going to smoke with?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh g'gosh, I salivated so hard it hurt.
I'm in the car for this ride, lets go!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2019)

I love lamb.....   I'm in for this thread.....


----------



## Trolly1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Long time lurker here - I believe this is my 1st post - the leg of lamb drew me out!  I can’t wait to see more of this cook!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 30, 2019)

One hour in the temps is rising faster than I wanted but it is what it is.  I was hoping for 3 hours on smoke but looks like it will be more like two.  Coloring up nicely :)


----------



## sandyut (Jun 30, 2019)

I am pretty happy with the end product.  Doneness was about what I was shooting for.  flavor was on point.  May have arguably been the best one yet, but I can likely learn an improve for the next one.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 30, 2019)

They look perfect to me.
Not too rare and not too over done.


----------

